# What can I put with Multies in 29 Gal?



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi all,

As some of you may already know, I was intending on getting 6 Multies and a pair of Julies for my 29 gal. However, I went to my LFS today and they do not stock any Julies. Was wondering whether there's another Lake Tanganyikan species I could put in there alongside Multies? If not I'm perfectly happy with a bigger community of Multies as I've heard that they're great characters!

Kind Regards,

Blakers


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can your LFS order any Julies? If they can it might be a great idea to breed them and sell or trade for supplies back to the store if they are willing to accept them.


----------



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Unfortunately not. I did ask but they said they dont stock Julies full stop. They didn't have any Multies there today either but they can order them in.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What about other LFS or ordering online?


----------



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

I was thinking online but id want to order them from a very reliable fish source. Could you recommend any particular websites for selling Cichlids or would they be okay from somewhere like EBay?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not ebay for sure. IDK UK vendors. Other hobbyists? Is there a local club?


----------

